# Delusional of Parasitosis! Please Help!



## Chelsea1 (Apr 16, 2018)

I have no idea where to ask this, I know this is usually about Marriage but I’ve seen someone ask the same question here about their husband but it’s been a few years ago and they never said if they fixed the problem ... My mom has delusional of Parasitosis. Which means she sees bugs on her and everywhere else in the house but their are really no bugs. I’ve tried to help her get rid of the “bugs” but to her they are almost invincible. Nothing seems to be working. I’ve tried to tell her I don’t see anything, there’s no bugs on her but that just makes her angry and she goes running around the house trying to find “proof” of these bugs. The proof she brings to me is usually dust, lint and sometimes even a crumbled up napkin that apparently has lots of bugs in it. I’m getting really worried about her, She spends most of her days in the bathroom trying to get the bugs off of her. She won’t lay down to sleep because now she thinks the bugs that are attacking her are bed bugs. She hardly eats, she says there’s bugs all in the food. She eats out every night but she still insists that bugs are getting into the fresh food that we just bought. She has lost a lot of weight and I have no idea what to do. I tried to convince her to go to the doctors but we don’t have insurance and she says we don’t have the money to go. Has anyone experience this, what did you do to fix the problem? Is there someone I can call to get her help? Please someone help, I have no idea what to do or where to turn too.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

Usually that is linked with illegal drug use. Is she on meth or a different drug?


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...XDK4QFggyMAQ&usg=AOvVaw15u42iPNG2jYc3df1mn1E0

The above link was found on google. 

I was wondering if you are in the US can you qualitfy for medicare/medicaid? 

That way you can get her insurance.


----------



## Chelsea1 (Apr 16, 2018)

She hasn’t showed any signs of being on any drugs. It can also be caused by stress


----------



## Chelsea1 (Apr 16, 2018)

brooklynAnn said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...XDK4QFggyMAQ&usg=AOvVaw15u42iPNG2jYc3df1mn1E0
> 
> The above link was found on google.
> 
> ...



Yes I live in the US, I’ll look more into the insurance to see if she qualifys but she really needs help now. I just don’t know who can and will help with this problem.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Chelsea1 said:


> Yes I live in the US, I’ll look more into the insurance to see if she qualifys but she really needs help now. I just don’t know who can and will help with this problem.


Maybe, a good multivitamin, with a b complex capsule and an allergy tablet. This is just to calm her nerves and the allergy pill to help with the itchy skin.

Otherwise i dont have any other suggestions.


----------



## Chelsea1 (Apr 16, 2018)

brooklynAnn said:


> Chelsea1 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I live in the US, I’ll look more into the insurance to see if she qualifys but she really needs help now. I just don’t know who can and will help with this problem.
> ...


Okay thank you so much for trying to help!


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Chelsea1 said:


> Okay thank you so much for trying to help!


I hope it works for the short term, until you can get her insurance. 

Also, you can go on line to your state insurance market place to start the application process for her. 

Good luck.


----------



## NickyT (Aug 14, 2017)

So....this is not so strange. This was just discussed at a meeting I was at and it is more common than you would think (and definitely not always drug related - it's a fear response). The caretaker of the person involved called the local county extension office and the extension agent had some good resources. So...see if your county has a Cooperative Extension office. If your county does not, find the nearest county with a large population. They will have one. Good luck.


----------

